# Best tool for cutting boards in half, not crosscut.



## sparky99 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi I am pretty much a beginner at most carpentry things. I would like opinions on how to cut a 1 inch thick 8ft long, 8 inch wide pine boards to make 2 half inch thick boards, to use as siding for my shed (that way I can buy 60 boards and get 120 after cutting them) I only have enough money to buy either a table saw or a band saw (the kinds weekend handymen use). I think I read that a standard homeowners table saw blade can be adjusted to 4 inches or so above the table and so I would have to cut each board twice with a table saw. I've never used a band saw before so I know nothing about them. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

An 8" wide board is pretty difficult to re-saw. The tool you would use would be a pretty good size bandsaw. It would be so much easier to take two boards and surface them down to 1/2" through a planer.


----------



## sparky99 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks Steve. So you think I would need a heavier duty, like professional grade band saw ?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

sparky99 said:


> ......I only have enough money to buy either a table saw or a band saw (the kinds weekend handymen use)..........


I dont exactly know what you are talking about unless you give the price range you are willing to spend. If you are talking a cheap saw, neither a cheap table saw nor cheap bandsaw will do the trick. 

As for the lumber, unless you find some really good quality pine boards, there is no telling how they will react when sliced. The knots could fall out or the boards could possibly severely warp or twist. 
Just something to consider.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Let's start with terms...*

Cross cutting is cutting a board across it's width. Ripping is cutting a board down it's length. Resawing is cutting a board along it's edge into 2 thinner boards, and that is what you want to do.

The best tool/machine for resawing, especially 8" wide boards, is a bandsaw, and one that is larger than 14" unless it has extra height capacity or a riser block in the column. Table saws make cuts that are wider than bandsaws even with the thin kerf blades, so you waste some material. It is also a HUGE power load cutting a full 4" on a tablesaw and most 10" saws will only cut about 3.25" at full height .... so you have a problem.

You can't get by with a "hobbiest" bandsaw. If you plan to cut a lot of these boards, you'll have to spend about $800.00 or so for a large capacity bandsaw... Rikon or Grizzly. If you just need a few boards resawn, go to a lumber mill or where you buy your lumber and see if they will resaw them for you. Our local lumber mill does that all the time and they are reasonable. Armstrong Mill, Highland, Michigan.

Another source would be a High School or Adult ED. woodshop class or a friend with a good home shop.

Last option I can think of is to RIP the boards into 4" wide pieces, resaw then using a 14" bandsaw and then glue them back together for your full 8" width. What is your specific need for the 8" wide boards? :surprise2:


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

"Hi I am pretty much a beginner at most carpentry things. I would like opinions on how to cut a 1 inch thick 8ft long, 8 inch wide pine boards to make 2 half inch thick boards,"


First off a 1x8x8ft. will be 3/4in x 7 1/4in x 96in long. There is no way you are going to end up with (2) 1/2 inch boards using a table saw or even a band saw for that matter. You have to take in the "kerf" of the blade being used as waste material......


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Well, yes and no...*

If he's using dimensional lumber from a box store you are correct, it's only 3/4" thick.:smile3:

If he's using rough sawn lumber from a mill, then the nominal dimension is about 7/8" thick. Regardless, he won't end up with 1/2" thick boards either way. If the final dimension must be 1/2" exactly then the mill should start with 4/4 or 6/4 boards and make several resaws, depending on the number of boards that are needed...?
Some box store sell 1/2" thick boards... if I recall.:surprise2:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

When you get down to it I think 2x8's would be cheaper than 1x8's and would be better suited for resawing. If the board veered from center there would still be enough meat to surface them to 1/2". Still I think 1/2" pine wouldn't weather very good on the side of a garage. There is enough warping on #105 siding and it's 3/4" thick. I think if it had to be 1/2" material some kind of composition siding would probably do better.


----------



## sparky99 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks Tony. Well I have seen band saws new selling in the $ 150-300 range and that is my budget for power tools right now. I can look at the the used market for the same price range and maybe get something more heavy duty. 
I appreciate your comments on the warping perhaps I need to rethink what I'm doing here.


----------



## sparky99 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks. 8 inch wide boards are what the local mill has right now. I appreciate what your saying here; that I would need a heavy duty band saw, minimum 14 inches. So my idea to re-saw these boards is perhaps not going to work out. I can use the 1 inch thick boards but my costs for a shed siding will be a lot more than I can afford right now; I will have to think this trough a bit more.


----------



## sparky99 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi, these are rough cut boards a local mill, which is mostly a farm with a side business in wood.


----------



## Dan3103 (Mar 24, 2015)

I would at least compare the price of the wood you are considering to the price of manufactured siding. It may cost less and there will be a lot less work involved, and possibly less waste...

If I were to side a shed, I would (and did) use 4'x8' plywood exterior siding. It goes up fast and is a lot more resistant to weather than re-sawn pine will be. Check it out at your local home store...you may be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## sparky99 (Apr 6, 2016)

Dan3103 said:


> I would at least compare the price of the wood you are considering to the price of manufactured siding. It may cost less and there will be a lot less work involved, and possibly less waste...
> 
> If I were to side a shed, I would (and did) use 4'x8' plywood exterior siding. It goes up fast and is a lot more resistant to weather than re-sawn pine will be. Check it out at your local home store...you may be pleasantly surprised!


Thanks Dan. I may go the way of plywood as well. I like the look of board and batten but all things considered, the simplicity of plywood makes sense.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow that's going to be a lot of resawing! Assuming the saw (and operator) is up to it, set up right, good blade, infeed, outfeed supports, and some luck, the resawing is gong to take over 5 hours, cutting time. 
96" x 3 seconds/inch = 4.8 minutes/board x 60 boards = 288 minutes (4.8 hours actual cutting time) Maybe if I had a power feeder. 

Do yourself a favor and buy the 1/2" boards.
I have a band saw that would do the job, but I would, buy the 1/2" boards.

Hair loss can also be a concern. You may end up pulling your hair out trying to get the band saw to make good 8" resaw cuts !

Sometimes, it not as easy as buying a band saw and start resawing!
A lot of setup required.

Then as mentioned, you don't know what the wood will do after resawing. I once cut 1/4" x 1 1/2" strips from 2x4's for trim to cover screen staples. The day after cutting them, most were so bowed, 5 or 6 of them on the ground would make a big circle!

Of course if I was you I would also buy a table saw and band saw!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Pirate said:


> ..........Then as mentioned, you don't know what the wood will do after resawing. ..... The day after cutting them, most were so bowed, 5 or 6 of them on the ground would make a big circle!


This is a very important point. Not so much in expensive or exotic hardwoods because cutting direction and grain patterns are usually well thought out at the mill.
With less expensive lumber, they just cut. When it dries flat there is lots of internal stresses. When you cut, you relieved these stresses and the board will warp. Same thing happens with ripping. This is very noticable with lumber grade pine.


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I don't think you can take a 1" thick piece of lumber and Rosa's it to 2 1/2" pieces of wood. Because if your blade is say 1/8 thick then one of the 2 pieces will be 1/8 more thin then the other.

I didn't read the post close enough to know whether you have already bought the timber yet. But if you haven't then do as others have said buy 1/2 thick timber. If you have then you will have to buy more unless you have enough after y realise your only going to get 1 true 1/2 thick piece of timber.


----------

